# Kaufberatung 24 Zoll - Hilfe!!



## Bandit44 (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo!
Unser Sohn ist 8 Jahre alt, knapp 130 cm groß und fährt seit 2 Jahren im Verein Mountainbike, gelegentlich auch Rennen. Da sein Cube Team Kid 20 jetzt zu klein ist, suchen wir ein 24 Zoll Rad, möglichst leicht, mit Federgabel.
Wir sind keine Schrauber, kann uns daher jemand etwas zu folgenden Bikes sagen?
Cannondale Race Boys 
MTB Cycletech Speedster
Kellysbike Marc 1
Specialized Hotrock 24 XC Disc
Orbea MX 24 Team
Stevens Team M
Centurion R'Bock Ultimate

Das ist mal unsere "kleine" Vorauswahl. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung bzw. Erfahrung mit irgendeinem der genannten Bikes? Da Sohnemann im Februar Geburtstag hat, bin ich für eine baldige Info dankbar!


----------



## chris5000 (26. Januar 2013)

Hab keine Erfahrungen mit irgendeinem der Räder.

Aber das Orbea MX Team kannst Du aus Deiner Liste streichen und gegen das Orbea MX 24 XC tauschen, da das Team keine Federgabel hat.

Hinzunehmen zur Auswahl solltest Du aber das Islabikes Creig 24, 10.62 kg. Würde auch passen: http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/pdfs/sizes/Size_Chart12AW_web-c2.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (27. Januar 2013)

Bandit44 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Unser Sohn ist 8 Jahre alt, knapp 130 cm groß und fährt seit 2 Jahren im Verein Mountainbike, gelegentlich auch Rennen. ...


Schon mal überlegt im Verein nachzufragen? Da sollte sich doch mindestens einer etwas auskennen.


----------



## Thomthom (15. Februar 2013)

Müsing baut auch ein leichtes 24"-Aktionsrad


----------



## lekanteto (19. Februar 2013)

Thomthom schrieb:


> Müsing baut auch ein leichtes 24"-Aktionsrad


Was bedeutet denn leicht? Kann man das irgendwie in Zahlen ausdrücken?


----------



## emvau (19. Februar 2013)

Keiner gibt das Gewicht an, das nervt echt, aber fangen wir mal an.

Gewichtsvergleich 24 Zoll mit Federgabel: 

Islabikes 10,6kg
http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/pdfs/product_specs/Creig24.pdf

Pakka 11,5 kg
http://www.pakka.de/bikes/bikes-kid.php

MTBCycletech 11,5 (laut Cycletechwebsite "über uns": Quelle Spiegel-Online)
http://www.mtbcycletech.com/core/sh...NERw==&parmz=ca4d3022710c7e57670f7caf04d6154b

Centurion 11,6 kg
http://www.centurion.de/de_de/bikes/2013/15/MTB+Hardtails/R'Bock+Ultimate+24

Stevens 12,2 kg
http://www.stevensbikes.de/2013/index.php?bik_id=144&cou=DE&lang=de_DE


----------



## Taurus1 (19. Februar 2013)

Kaniabike Twentyfour 8,9kg mit Starrgabel
http://www.kaniabikes.eu/twentyfour.php

Kaniabike Twentyfour S 9,9kg mit Federgabel
http://www.kaniabikes.eu/twentyfour_S.php

Gewichte jeweils ohne Pedale


----------



## Y_G (20. Februar 2013)

mit ordentlichen Pedalen sind Kania und Isla fast gleich und damit die leichtesten mit Feder...


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Februar 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> mit ordentlichen Pedalen sind Kania und Isla fast gleich und damit die leichtesten mit Feder...



Naja, stattet man die ebenfalls mit Umwerfer aus bleibt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr viel Vorsprung. Wenn dann noch der heftige Preisunterschied hinzugezogen wird- da lässt sich bei den anderen sicher auch noch etwas machen.
Ich bin sehr enttäuscht von Isla das die eine Einfachkurbel verbauen. Wer nicht gerade im Flachland wohnt (und so wie mein Junior auch gerne mal ein kleines Rennen startet), für den ist das doch keine Alternative mehr.


----------



## mäxx__ (20. Februar 2013)

Hi,

schau mal in den Bikemarkt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/121039-merida-dakar-team-24-zoll-highend-bike-fur-kids

wÃ¼rde ich glatt kaufen.

Klar ist es mit 790.- â¬ nicht "billig" fÃ¼r ein Kinderbike, aber PREISWERT (seinen Preis wert)

Ich bin Ã¼brigens nicht der VerkÃ¤ufer oder provisionsbeteiligt...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...chtem-laufradsatz-ace-20-von-alexrims-24-zoll
dieses Bike ist auch eine saubere Sache.

Habe fÃ¼r 6 Jahren unserem Erstgeborenen auch ein Scott Racing Junior Team Issue mit 10,7 kg fÃ¼r 620.- â¬ gekauft.
Der hatte so viel Spass damit und konnte auch gut in unseren bayerischen Hausbergen mit auf Tour gehen.

Nun fÃ¤hrt es schon sein kleiner Bruder im 2.Jahr und gegen Ende der diesjÃ¤hrigen Saison wird es fÃ¼r einen bereits festgelegten Festpreis an einen junge Nachwuchsfahrer weiter verkauft.

_Mein Fazit:_
ein leichtes und sehr gut ausgestattetes MTB in 24" kostet gutes Geld, dass aber jeden Cent wert ist, wenn man in das strahlende Gesicht des Kindes guckt (nach 800hm).
Und es lÃ¤sst sich eben sehr gut wieder verkaufen.


----------



## Taurus1 (20. Februar 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Naja, stattet man die ebenfalls mit Umwerfer aus bleibt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr viel Vorsprung. Wenn dann noch der heftige Preisunterschied hinzugezogen wird- da lässt sich bei den anderen sicher auch noch etwas machen.
> Ich bin sehr enttäuscht von Isla das die eine Einfachkurbel verbauen. Wer nicht gerade im Flachland wohnt (und so wie mein Junior auch gerne mal ein kleines Rennen startet), für den ist das doch keine Alternative mehr.


 
Wenn du versuchst, die anderen auf ein ähnliches Gewicht zu bringen, wird es noch teurer.
Kania bietet noch eine Mehrfachkurbel inkl. Schaltgriff gegen Aufpreis an, kann man aber auch selbst nachrüsten (vielleicht Teilekiste im Keller).

Um 10 Kilo oder knapp drüber mit Federgabel und Mehrfachkurbel landest du so bei einem Neurad fast zwangsläufig bei ca. 1000 Euro oder drüber, wie beim "richtigen" (Erwachsenen) Rad auch.

Wenn tatsächlich Rennen gefahren werden, macht es Sinn, ansonsten kann man drüber streiten.

Das Scott im Bikemarkt ist zwar gebraucht, aber auf jeden Fall ein interessantes Rad, wenn es nicht unbedingt neu sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

